
Firefox Reenables Insecure TLS to Improve Access to COVID19 Info - based2
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/firefox-reenables-insecure-tls-to-improve-access-to-covid19-info/
======
robin_reala
More that Chrome stopped updates for the meantime, which meant that the
simultaneous decommissioning of older TLS wasn’t going to happen.

